# Im not fat anymore....



## cypres (Oct 7, 2005)

Im new here. Wanted to introduce myself and get some advice also. My name is Kirt. 17 yeas of age and currently 163lbs @ 5' 8" When I was 11 or so I gained alot of weight...err Fat. I was about 5' 1" and weighed around 140. I believe I wore size 38 waist pants. About three years ago I started working out during the summer. I'd ride my bike the mile ( all uphill ) to the gym, work out for a couple of hours and then ride back. I did this on a daily basis for about 4 months straight. I was unknowledgable then and just assumed the more I worked out the more I would lose fat and gain muscle. I did not leave any rest days or anything.  I ate nothing but meat and protein shakes. I stopped after about 10months. When I stopped I was at 129lbs. I had lost ALOT of fat and was in size 32 jeans. I still had no mass though. Here I am today. I bought a home workout gym thing about a yr ago and Have been eating alot, working out every other day, and resting. I have gained alot of mass. In the last 12 months or so and have also gained some fat. I need advice on a workout routine, diet, and what parts I really need to work on. I can take photo's if that will help. I just need to know where to take them of. I want to have alot more mass, and get more cut too. I know it cannot be done at the same time though. Thank you for you help and suggestions. Sorry it was so long. 

Thanks,

Kirt


----------



## Arnold (Oct 7, 2005)

cypres welcome to IM!


----------



## HaTa (Oct 16, 2005)

look at my pics im 5 foot 9... 168 those pics are old but im not fat at all


----------



## cypres (Oct 17, 2005)

well I dont quite look like that Hata. I believe I have alot more fat. haha, How do I figure out my body fat. I tried a girth calculator type of thing. It said 13.2 How do I more accurately figure it out? I  know your supposed to be able to see your abs at 10% or something like that... I have a six pack when I tighten my abs, but I dont know how to do anything with body fat. Thanks, Let me know, 

Kirt


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

cypres welcome to IM!..............dont worry about silly fat% numbers.....go by how you look and what your measurements are......smaller waist=less fat


----------



## cypres (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey foreman, I guess that would make more sense... what about big ron though? doesnt he have like a 40 inch waist? haha... Anyone have any cutting diets that wont lose any bulk? I know I know, but I want to try to keep some of what I have....

O yea, and how do I pose correctly.. are there any secrets or tips... I dont know If I flex anything correctly or whatnot.. 

Thanks,

Kirt


----------



## Pylon (Nov 5, 2005)

Welcome aboard!

 Read the stickies, they'll get you going in the right direction.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2005)




----------

